# Custom 8 String SG



## Coalesce42 (Mar 18, 2011)

So I found a local luthier to make me an SG body for my 8 string guitar. I have a Schecter Damien 8. Basically he is going to build me a body (I have not yet decided on the wood likely using purple heart as the top wood.) and use the neck and all the parts from my Schecter. I am really excited about this. It came down to an iceman body or an SG body. But I have always loved the SG body and an 8 string SG would be epic. 

Anyone have any idea as to interesting mods he could make to the body or neck when he does this. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 18, 2011)

I've had it in my head for a while now that an 8 string SG with a zebra wood top would be pretty much the coolest thing ever.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 18, 2011)

Definetly get a nice cap of figured wood for that exclusive look


----------



## Coalesce42 (Mar 18, 2011)

I am thinking Some sort of Mahogany and purple heart with a sandwiched kind of look. He has some really nice wood. And a natural finish to show off the wood.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 18, 2011)

Normal SG's neck dive, can't wait to see what this one does


----------



## sk3ks1s (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Coalesce42 (Mar 18, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


>



As soon as this thing is started there will be pics. I promise. As of right now it looks like we are going heavy. 3piece body mahogany back, quilted maple middle, and purple heart top. That way the horns of the SG will have a bit of shine to them.


----------



## Themadcow (Mar 18, 2011)

Man I was just thinking about a zebrawood sg with 8 strings............back to the drawing board


----------



## jordanky (Mar 18, 2011)

SG for sure! Maybe you can mod the headstock a little more when you get it built, just to kind of make it even more unique?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 28, 2011)

Update?


----------



## drmosh (Mar 28, 2011)

watch out for neck dive!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I've had it in my head for a while now that an 8 string SG with a zebra wood top would be pretty much the coolest thing ever.


 
And now you have it in mine.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 6, 2011)

I hate the SG shape, but I am excited to see how this turns out.



sk3ks1s said:


>



I can't believe someone neg'd you saying no one uses that anymore. I see it all the time.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 6, 2011)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Coalesce42 (Apr 6, 2011)

So as an update the luthier got the template and the wood all readty. He has a couple builds going on right now so I'm looking at a few weeks before mine starts. So as soon as there are pics they go here first. We have though about the neck dive a lot and first off I am not to bothered by it because I wear my guitar like a necklace. He says he has a few tricks up his sleeve to help with the neck dive so we will see whats up.

This luthier is also making my other guitarist a custom 7 string ibanez clone.


----------



## 5656130 (Apr 7, 2011)

Coalesce42 said:


> He says he has a few tricks up his sleeve to help with the neck dive so we will see whats up.



Ahhh tricks eh? He'll probably just duct tape a few bricks to the body for ya!


----------



## Ernesto (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's a crappy rendering I did of an sg ish 8 string.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/104804-non-pointy-neck-thru-8-string.html


----------



## Curt (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope a problem solver can be found, otherwise the neck dive would be terrible!

I am interested in seeing how this progresses.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 23, 2011)

Maybe make the body a little thicker than sgs normally are, or move the bridge and neck a bit farther back into the body. Or pop a big ole piece of metal in her ass


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2011)

Update!?


----------



## fusion1 (Apr 11, 2012)

Was the 8 string SG build a "stillborn"?


----------



## Alekke (Apr 12, 2012)

Heres something similar from VP Guitars

It's more like Viper than SG


----------

